# Shiprats a grandaddy



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

my blue doe has tonight delivered of 7 healthly pups, dad is also a blue so i got blue babys yey. Sadly we lost one pup at birth i think a still born, found the pew eating it and was so worryed she was going to cull the lot but things have calmed down and hopefully things will go well from here.
smiley happy me


----------



## themousemummy (Oct 4, 2010)

comgratulations! cant wait for piccies


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Congrats love, i know youve been looking forward to these babys.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

cool!

piccies when they get fur! i have 8 babies here too!


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks Sam, yeah i must admit i've become quite obsessed with these litters so pleased to be having some show type litters and Blues too boot. Mousemummy i'll post pics in a couple of days when they are alittle more colourful lol not everyone thinks they are awesome at the new born stage. i really need to stop going and sitting in the mouse room and staring in at the babys lol i even freak my parnter out i've been so protective of these doe's the last few days. Weird that your doe had 8 too ship funny sister thing maybe? like i said saddly one must of been stillborn but still freaky


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

congrats art. cant wait to see some pics


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

think i have 6 male and 2 female in this lot, so prob have a buck or two for sale soon!


----------



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

aww.  I want a blue so badly. :/


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Cool!
I love the look of blue babies  
x


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

litters gone down to 6 this morning no idea where the 7th's gone , Had a problem last night with a baby tug of war. blue mummy wanted them in this nest and pew nanny wanted them in a second, was kind of funny to see babys going back and forth, Blue mum would take them back to her nest and then pew doe would go and nick them from under her. So removed the pew to the spare cage and set her up on her own to deliver her own litter hopefully soon. Blue mum settled alot better after the pew was removed and settled down with the pups just saddly one must of got lost or something? anyway i had a good look the pups all have milk tummys so looking good i hope no more go missing..


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

yeah i think you have to be vigilant when co nursing etc.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

yeah this is the second time i have tryed a co nursing set up i think i'll just give up on the idea, and have 2 doe's in cages side by side delivering around to same time so i can foster if needed. both times its not worked out well so think i'll just cut my loss's.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Artuntaure said:


> yeah this is the second time i have tryed a co nursing set up i think i'll just give up on the idea, and have 2 doe's in cages side by side delivering around to same time so i can foster if needed. both times its not worked out well so think i'll just cut my loss's.


its less anxiety provoking to let them nurse individually.

my two choc does do nurse together very well though.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

I have sexed them tonight 3 doe's and 3 bucks. does and 1 buck i'm keeping to increase my line. So 2 bucks going spare if anyone wants them.


----------

